# Windbreak for £7.99 in Aldi this thursday



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Aldi have a 4m windbreak for £7.99 as part of their new deals for the week (starts thursday) - seems a really good price

lots of other camping stuff as well this week

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_10071.htm

David


----------

